# Welding cart - done



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Now I need to make a heavy extension cord to give me some more distance. Nice to have some floor space available again and all of the cords, leads, etc. not on the floor.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job ... !


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice cart. By the way a welding cart is never DONE =]


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Curious that is one of those hobart plasmas with the internal air compressor? Never used one just wondering how was they? Pulled trigger on an eastwood 60 torch. Just curious.. Thanks.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, it is the 110 v unit with internal compressor. I need to play around with plumbing in my own air to see how more PSI/volume changes the cutting.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

reese said:


> Yes, it is the 110 v unit with internal compressor. I need to play around with plumbing in my own air to see how more PSI/volume changes the cutting.


Are you saying it needs more PSI or you're just trying to improve it?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, nice work.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

hurricane matt said:


> Curious that is one of those hobart plasmas with the internal air compressor? Never used one just wondering how was they? Pulled trigger on an eastwood 60 torch. Just curious.. Thanks.


It works good but I think I may be upgrading to a 220 v version to be able to cut thicker material. Looking at making the switch from 110 to 220 on my Mig also now that I have an actual shop o work in...



goldwingtiny said:


> Are you saying it needs more PSI or you're just trying to improve it?


I did a little reading the other day, PSI "may" make a little difference but not in thickness, hence my above reply to Matt. Cutting 3/16" ish is slow with this 110 version. Slag knocks off a lot easier than Ox/Ac torch slag.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice ......and good color choice for those red machines...looks like Miller Blue

on the plasma make sure you have a good filter installed,,,,they don't like moisture

An you can get an extension cord from most welding supplies ....should be a part # 8325 or 8350.......8/3 25' or 50'

Carry on


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I would highly suggest a hypertherm 30xp-40xp. I had a 40 that got ripped off when my house was looted and going to replace. They are worth every penny! And alot of pennies too but buy once cry once , or in my case ...twice!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

I did a little reading the other day, PSI "may" make a little difference but not in thickness, hence my above reply to Matt. Cutting 3/16" ish is slow with this 110 version. Slag knocks off a lot easier than Ox/Ac torch slag.[/QUOTE


Ok. Thanks for the info. B-T-W Good job on the cart.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Returned the Eastwood getting my 45xp. Eastwood is ok but similar feeling to using your buddies rod when yours breaks out on the water. Hard to go back to mediocre stuff after having good quality gear.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

goldwingtiny said:


> I did a little reading the other day, PSI "may" make a little difference but not in thickness, hence my above reply to Matt. Cutting 3/16" ish is slow with this 110 version. Slag knocks off a lot easier than Ox/Ac torch slag.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok. Thanks for the info. B-T-W Good job on the cart.


One thing I have yet to really try out is that it seems that grounding is really important on these plasma cutters. I still want to do a test to see if I can get to the 1/4" capacity with a really good clean ground. Others say they are doing it.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hypertherm 45xp and don't look back. 1/2 like butter and severance 1"


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

hurricane matt said:


> *Hypertherm *45xp and don't look back. 1/2 like butter and severance 1"


Best in the biz.......an if you ever decide to run a burn table an use a computer the high frequency want effect it like lesser mfg....

Carry on


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice job!


----------

